# Como calcular una antena de tipo bobina para montaje en PCB 433Mhz



## Olaf (Ene 20, 2009)

Hola,

recientemente he adquirido un módulo transmisor QAM-TX1 de QUASAR para hacer un enlace de datos a 9600bps
El módulo transmite en *AM a 433Mhz*

Me gustaría hacer una bobina que haga de antena como las que usan los telemandos (Ejemplo: http://www.wireless-products.dk/Antenners/Index-WP-L-ANT-HEXX.htm)

¿Como puedo conocer los valores de diámetro del hilo, número de vueltas, longitud, diámetro de las vueltas ...?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## SantiagoAlvarez (Feb 4, 2009)

un semestre en la u hice un par de bobinas en una materia....los parametros de  construccion dependen basicamente de la frecuencia de oscilacion y del valor del capacitor del circuito tanque. Encontre en la web varias ecuaciones q definen esos parametros que mencionaste (diámetro del hilo, número de vueltas, longitud, diámetro de las vueltas), pero yo viendo de todas (que en realidad dicen lo mismo) resumi una que es sencilla de entender para poder implementar una bobinita. espero q t sirva. Ahi t va...

•	Diseño de la bobina

(no pude ajuntarlo como imagen.....t mando ese informe q hice...espero t sirva...ta en la pag 8....saludos)

   Donde:

L: coeficiente de auto inducción (Henrios)
r:  radio de la sección que comprende una espira (cm)
n: número de espiras
l:  largo de la bobina (cm)
u: coeficiente de permeabilidad del núcleo


----------



## Olaf (Feb 4, 2009)

Muchas gracias Santiago, al final me decante por una antena recta con un hilo de cobre desnudo de 15 cm, que es el valor recomendado para 433Mhz.

Te adjunto una foto aunque no se ve la antena entera.

Saludos!


----------



## thamaphyr (Mar 10, 2009)

Al parecer tengo el mismo problema, no se como hacer la antena para mi circuito donde la frecuencia de transmision es 434 Mhz en modulacion AFK...


----------



## thamaphyr (Mar 10, 2009)

Bueno, mirando una forma mas sencilla de hacer una antena, encontre una sencilla asi como lo planteo olaf en su decision, donde se utiliza un cable de cobre desnudo con una longitud depende de la frecuencia a la cual se va a transmitir.

Lo unico que hay que hacer es realizar la operacion λ/4 (lamda cuartos) y se obtendrá dicha longitud del cable

el λ se calcula mediante la relacion entre la velocidad de la luz y la frecuencia a la cual se va a transmitir.

Es sencillo de realizar y soluciono mi problema, aunque no se que tan practico llegara a ser, al documento de santiago le doy mas merito para la fabricacion de una antena en AM, la que me funciono fue tambien modulacion en amplitud pero de forma discreta es decir AFK. pero podria este llegar a ser una solucion rapida y simple.

un saludo


----------

